# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  fallimento e fondo garanzia inps

## mony79

ho fatto domanda stamattina all'inps per il fondo di garaznzia, perchè dal fallimento non ci sono soldi per pagare il mio tfr, quindi è meglio averli dall'inps hehehe... Ora volevo chiedere: una volta che la domanda è stata portata all'inps cosa succede, visto che sui moduli non devi scrivere dati bancari? come fanno a pagarti? ti avvisano prima se la tua richiesta è stata accettata?  :Confused:  scusate le molte domande ma è la prima votla che faccio richiesta del fondo inps

----------


## valebatti

un paio di anni fa mi è successa la stessa cosa. allora, se i documenti portati all'inps sono completi, l'inps manda una posta prioritaria entro 120 gg (ma di solito entro 60) con gli importi da percepire. con questa lettera si va direttamente alla banca convenzionata con l'inps e si ricevono assegni circolari per la somma.
invece, se manca della documentazione, chiedono l'integrazione, sempre per posta e sempre entro i giorni sopra indicati.

----------


## mony79

> un paio di anni fa mi è successa la stessa cosa. allora, se i documenti portati all'inps sono completi, l'inps manda una posta prioritaria entro 120 gg (ma di solito entro 60) con gli importi da percepire. con questa lettera si va direttamente alla banca convenzionata con l'inps e si ricevono assegni circolari per la somma.
> invece, se manca della documentazione, chiedono l'integrazione, sempre per posta e sempre entro i giorni sopra indicati.

  documentazione credo sia stata portata tuta perchè l'impiegata me lo avrebbe detto subito, comunque aspetto questa lettera. Quali sono le banche convenzionate con l'inps  :Confused:  ci sarà scritto sulla lettera spero hehehe :Big Grin:  
grazie dell'informazione  :Wink:

----------


## valebatti

la documentazione occorrente non è solo la tua, in pratica devono controllare lo stato passivo despositato in tribunale, la dichiarazione del revisore dei conti che attesta le somme e così via.
per le banche, di solito in una sede inps c'è la loro banca convenzionata, ma sulla lettera c'è scritto tutto anche l'indirizzo della stessa banca e il giorno in cui si può andare a riscuotere.
spero di esserti stato d'aiuto!

----------


## mony79

> la documentazione occorrente non è solo la tua, in pratica devono controllare lo stato passivo despositato in tribunale, la dichiarazione del revisore dei conti che attesta le somme e così via.
> per le banche, di solito in una sede inps c'è la loro banca convenzionata, ma sulla lettera c'è scritto tutto anche l'indirizzo della stessa banca e il giorno in cui si può andare a riscuotere.
> spero di esserti stato d'aiuto!

  mi sei stato molto utile  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... Comunque oltre ai miei documenti, la cancelleria fallimentare ha rilasciato un'attestazione ecc. Stremo a vedere che succede .. 
grazie e buona pasqua  :Wink:

----------


## mony79

questa mattina mi è arrivata la lettera dell'inps che mi dice che posso ritirare i soldi del tfr... evvaiiii  :Stick Out Tongue: .. Però non capisco una cosa. loro mi danno 900 euro circa in meno rispetto a quello che il giudice mi ha accetteto nel fallimento; cè un prospetto di liquidazione tfr allegato alla lettera , dove loro si trattengono interessi legali e ritenute fiscali e una dicitura che dice " LIQUIDAZIONE DEFINITIVA CON TASSAZIONE A CARATTERE PROVVISORIA. LA TASSAZIONE DEF. VERRA' DETERMINATA DAGLI UFFICI FINANZIARI COSI' COME STABILITO DAL DGLS 47/2000" 
ora io mi chiedo questa 900 euro poi me li ridanno quando l'inps prende i soldi dal fallimento o non li vedo più  :Confused:  
il prospetto di liquidazione tfr deve essere firmato dal curatore o dalla banca che mi dà i soldi? visto che che sotto cè una specie di firma "IL LIQUIDATORE ..........." 
NON CI CAPISCO PIù NULLA   :Big Grin:

----------


## f.p

> ora io mi chiedo questa 900 euro poi me li ridanno quando l'inps prende i soldi dal fallimento o non li vedo più  
> il prospetto di liquidazione tfr deve essere firmato dal curatore o dalla banca che mi dà i soldi? visto che che sotto cè una specie di firma "IL LIQUIDATORE ..........."

  ciao  :Smile: 
L'inps non paga l'intero credito dei lavoratori ammessi al Passivo del Fallimento, ma solo i crediti relativi al TFR e 3 mensilità. il resto del credito dovrà (o dovrebbe) essere pagato dal Fallimento nel'ambito dei "Piani di riparto".
Confronta, quindi, quello che l'Inps ti sta pagando con il modulo che a suo tempo è stato consegnato all'Inps per verificare che sia tutto in regola! 
Il prospetto di liquidazone non deve essere firmato da nessuno: serve  a te per sapere cosa e quanto l'Inps sta pagando (ed al curatore, che ne ha ricevuto una copia, per la surroga dell'Inps nello stato passivo).

----------


## mony79

io ero nel passivo del fallimeto per la mia quota di tfr es. 3.000,00 che dovevo ricevere dal datore, ma siccome non ci sono soldi ho fatto richiesta all'inps, però ora che l'inps mi paga si trattiete 918  dall'importo che dovevo ricere e che è stato amesso al passivo, per cambio monetario e spese legali perchè?  :Confused:  Sti 918 a chi devo richiederli, devo tornare in cancelleria fallimentare o direttamente al curatore fallimentare?  
Vi faccio un esempio  
tfr               3.000,00 
riv. monetria      47,78 
int. legali         150,03 
rit. fiscale      1.116,51- 
importo netto 2.081,30

----------

